

Accurate iPad 2 Case from Dec-2010. - teilo
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/12/09/yet-another-ipad-2-case-surfaces/

======
teilo
Also, another link, from engadget:

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/09/alleged-ipad-2-cases-
show...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/09/alleged-ipad-2-cases-show-up-with-
some-interesting-cuts-video/)

Surprised by this one. It's exactly right. Camera position, size and position
of speaker, etc. Posted 5-Dec-2010.

